# Fortissimo Wine



## Old Tymer (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello All, 
I've had a lot of questions recently, but hopefully someone will know the answer to this one as well. Has anyone heard of Fortissimo Wine, and what grapes comprise this wine? From my understanding its a type of wine like syrah, cabernet etc but I have never heard of it until now.
Thanks Again!


----------



## cpfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Old Tymer said:


> Hello All,
> I've had a lot of questions recently, but hopefully someone will know the answer to this one as well. Has anyone heard of Fortissimo Wine, and what grapes comprise this wine? From my understanding its a type of wine like syrah, cabernet etc but I have never heard of it until now.
> Thanks Again!


There is a kit called Rosso Fortissimo from Cellar Craft. According to their web-site 



> Cabernet, Merlot, and native Italian varieties are used in the “Super Tuscan” style. This base is then fermented with our exclusive Merlot “Crushed Grape Pack” to create a wine never before possible from a kit."



Steve


----------



## Luigi (Sep 14, 2014)

Fortissimo wine as far as I know is only offered in gallons and half gallons . I don't know what kind of grapes. What I can tell you is that it tastes like the wine my Italian grandfather used to make. It is a heavy bodied wine , fruity with a touch of sweetness . I am not a wine guy but when I drink wine this is my favorite. It is am by C&R wines.


----------

